# Gyakuten Saiban (Ace Attorney) (2012)



## yuuna (Aug 25, 2012)

i dont know whether i may post link to p1rat3d movie in here,
but anyway, you can download it from


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 25, 2012)

Piracy is a disallowed on the temp, I suggest you delete that link.


----------



## yuuna (Aug 25, 2012)

ok. got it. guys, if you want to watch it, just google it.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 25, 2012)

I knew there was a movie coming out about it but I didn't know it was with the exact cases from the game.
But I don't think you are allowed to post these links.


----------



## yuuna (Aug 25, 2012)

i also dont know but i am curious, here is a copy pasta from imdb


> This movie is based on the second and fourth cases in the popular video game Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney.
> 
> 
> The plot follows Phoenix Wright, a novice lawyer, who faces off against expert prosecutor Miles Edgeworth, who had a perfect win record.
> ...


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't get why they don't include case 1. It takes like 5 minutes to complete and introduces all of the main characters.


----------



## yuuna (Aug 25, 2012)

because of Miles Edgeworth!


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 25, 2012)

That doesn't make any sense -_- I've been searching and I still can't find it. I can't believe I haven't seen it yet, WHAT ACE ATTORNEY FAN AM I?!


----------



## Gnargle (Aug 25, 2012)

Shiro09 said:


> I don't get why they don't include case 1. It takes like 5 minutes to complete and introduces all of the main characters.


Because it's boring as shit, Larry doesn't appear again in AA1, and neither do any of the other characters except Phoenix, Udgey and a dead Mia.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 25, 2012)

I would very much like to own a physical copy of this, preferably on Blu-Ray. Is this ever coming stateside? Does its original release contain English subs at least?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 25, 2012)

[M]artin said:


> I would very much like to own a physical copy of this, preferably on Blu-Ray. Is this ever coming stateside? Does its original release contain English subs at least?


From what I remember, there are plans to release this internationally. Not too sure when but likely to be in spring 2013. Not too sure if Eng subs are included in the Japanese DVD/BD (though I'd say it's unlikely) but I am not too keen on risking over $70 bucks despite the (not exactly very) tempting premium.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Aug 26, 2012)

No english sub on the Japanese dvd/bluray.  But if you want for the Hong Kong version (the official one, not bootlegs,) there's a good chance it will have subs.  I know the Yatterman movie did.

I'll admit I yawned a few times when I saw it at AM2 in June, but I enjoyed it.  It's a pretty good adaption.   =]


----------



## yuuna (Aug 26, 2012)

there might be fan sub though


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2012)

Shiro09 said:


> I don't get why they don't include case 1. It takes like 5 minutes to complete and introduces all of the main characters.



So would you say you have an _objection_?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 26, 2012)

Man, I wanted to see this for a while and I can't find it...man I wish I could see it.


----------



## Blasterblitz (Aug 27, 2012)

^ 
I agree on this. Wonder if I could buy it off some other site and just watch it in JP ,_,


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 27, 2012)

Blasterblitz said:


> ^
> I agree on this. Wonder if I could buy it off some other site and just watch it in JP ,_,


Found it online and you can buy it but the price is...http://www.yesasia.com/global/ace-attorney-dvd-japan-version/1031068888-0-0-0-en/info.html


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2012)

I just kinda doubletook when I learned Takashi Miike was behind this.

13 Assassins was a great movie but I don't see this being good. Mainly because it's Ace Attorney. And I hate Ace Attorney.


----------



## Blasterblitz (Aug 27, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Blasterblitz said:
> 
> 
> > ^
> ...


Holy mother of 65$ 



Guild McCommunist said:


> I just kinda doubletook when I learned Takashi Miike was behind this.
> 
> 13 Assassins was a great movie but I don't see this being good. Mainly because it's Ace Attorney. And I hate Ace Attorney.


lol


----------



## Jax (Aug 27, 2012)

Are any subs out yet?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 27, 2012)

Blasterblitz said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Blasterblitz said:
> ...


Yea with that price I don't really feel like I want to watch it anymore...nah i'm still gonna watch it when its streamed online.




Jax said:


> Are any subs out yet?


Don't think so...


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 6, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 6, 2012)

WatchGintama said:


> Currently watching the movie with (quick) subs.
> edit: Looks like it has all the crazy character reactions too.
> edit: Gumshoe is different in this movie


If you watched it online somewhere mind PMing me the link, please


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gnargle said:


> Because it's boring as shit, Larry doesn't appear again in AA1, and neither do any of the other characters except Phoenix, Udgey and a dead Mia.


Larry does appear in Case 1-4 as an important witness.


----------



## Fluto (Sep 6, 2012)

Ahh, sweet, finally, I've been waiting for the non-cinema release.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 6, 2012)

Watched this already. I have to say I really liked it overall (could be just the fanboy in me but nvm.... shush) though there bits and pieces which I thought could be improved. But meh. Can't complain


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 6, 2012)

It is allowed to post subtitles alone, and not with the video right... if so, can someone please post the english subs.


----------



## narutopet112 (Sep 6, 2012)

You can upload a trailer its not like your watching the whole movie.


----------

